# Best April fools ever!



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2021)

Love the NFO look. 

Sooo...when it's over can we keep the theme @shaunj66?


----------



## zerofalcon (Apr 1, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Pedro250 (Apr 1, 2021)

This theme is dope. I want to keep it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

I have to admit, the Host Timeout and then this UI is worth browsing on April's Fool Day.


----------



## RazorStrike (Apr 1, 2021)

Omg my Edward looks evil


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2021)

April Fools.nfo

<3

Enjoy for the next 24 hrs or so 

Please note: You can click the link below the footer to revert if you want


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 1, 2021)

I was surprised when it changed. In my region it isn't April 1st yet but I hope this theme stays an option permantely.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Apr 1, 2021)

Haha, I want to keep it as well. It is the best theme I have seen in a forum.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 1, 2021)

LOL ok ok you got my ass I thought my account was compromised wow got me worried there guys.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 1, 2021)

Please keep this as an option after April Fools, I'm loving this!


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 1, 2021)

I thought the government was cracking down and shutting down the site! Still fun though.


----------



## xs4all (Apr 1, 2021)

WTF, I thought I copped a Malware on my browser!....then realised the joke was on me, bravo.


----------



## Daggot (Apr 1, 2021)

I want this theme permanently!


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2021)

10/10 this is the best ever


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

This is amazing


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> 10/10 this is the best ever


Is it though?


----------



## Issac (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah this is totally great!  Sure want to keep using this for a while at leas!
Really easy on the eyes~


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hello!  I want to share with you that I laughed out of loud by feelings of amusement, pleasure, and also fondness for the aesthetic given to GBAtemp's layout today.  Thank you so much to everyone who took a role in offering this experience!


----------



## djpannda (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm sitting freaking out that that gbatemp got raid!


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## Chainhunter (Apr 1, 2021)

Ok, this is clean. Nice work!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 1, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I'm sitting freaking out that that gbatemp got raid!


It did


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

They should keep this as an optional style


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> They should keep this as an optional style


I don't get why they don't make any other options then TempStyle3, they should make more options


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Apr 1, 2021)

I forgot that tomorrow is april 1st so when this changed tonight at 7:20 pm eastern I was confused


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 1, 2021)

Incredible.


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It did


Not RAID, the special addressing mode for SCSI/SAS drives and some high end SATA chipsets. We all know GBAtemp has that. He's talking about an FBI sting operation. lol

Edit: Why does Wooloo look so demonic? xD


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 1, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Not RAID, the special addressing mode for SCSI/SAS drives and some high end SATA chipsets. We all know GBAtemp has that. He's talking about an FBI sting operation. lol


No, I invaded them


----------



## Louse (Apr 1, 2021)

This hurts my eyes so much, and I love it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

This is one of the best April fools ever. It was so unexpected even for the regular staff!


----------



## nWo (Apr 1, 2021)

Holy shit this was unexpected. I totally spaced out about 3 or 4 seconds there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2021)

Easily the best one yet, I kind of want to keep it forever.


----------



## frankGT (Apr 1, 2021)

Ahhh finally the adequate quantity of darkness for me!


Nostalgia awesomeness, fantastic work guys!
Congratulations and keep it up!!


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 1, 2021)

Can this just be permanently added to the Style Chooser


----------



## DodgyJudge (Apr 1, 2021)

apt-get install ThempstyleNFO sudo pretty please


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 1, 2021)

xD you could have incorporated the  kingdom hearts release news without denuvo xD


----------



## Missing Number (Apr 1, 2021)

oyyyy myy brain..... this is beautiful, im havvinggg a mentaal overload


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

Whoever worked on this, has my entire respect


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 1, 2021)

You guys went the extra mile to even reduce the color depth of images, that's awesome.


----------



## wiired24 (Apr 1, 2021)

I was like why the heck am I connecting to irc? Lol, nice one temp


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hehe....


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 1, 2021)

i love how all the images are deep fried. i can't even see the r in my logo!
they should definitely keep this as an option in the future


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Apr 1, 2021)

I want this as a permanent theme option.


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 1, 2021)

any way we can trigger the windows that appeared the first time ?


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Apr 1, 2021)

stranno said:


> Haha, I want to keep it as well. It is the best theme I have seen in a forum.


Agreed but i cant stand more than 15 minutes with the skin. Too much black and white xD .


----------



## MSearles (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my god I love this theme. You'd better not take this away from us!!!


----------



## Coto (Apr 1, 2021)

Even if this theme leads to a shorter sight lifespan I actually like the design, I bet a ton of work was invested.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Apr 1, 2021)

The new theme is easy on my eyes


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2021)

Unfortunately I missed the log in thing. I was in a hurry and refreshed.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 1, 2021)

I am in love with this theme. You have outdone yourself, sir.


----------



## JonJaded (Apr 1, 2021)

It's honestly so awesome, I love it!


----------



## DKB (Apr 1, 2021)

I love it. I'm keeping my icon as if it's always on now because it made me laugh.


----------



## TwistedZeon (Apr 1, 2021)

I gotta agree, this is one of the coolest themes. It'd be a real shame to let this one go just after one day..


----------



## N10A (Apr 1, 2021)

Perhaps someone can turn it into a stylus theme? I'd do it if I knew how to lol. I think it's just css but I might be wrong.


----------



## jimkage (Apr 1, 2021)

I wish we could cancel this april fools bullshit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2021)

I hope you're keeping this theme. It hurts to look at but it's so nostalgic.


----------



## matpower (Apr 1, 2021)

jimkage said:


> I wish we could cancel this april fools bullshit.


If you hate fun, there is this option right there.


----------



## holmes5800 (Apr 1, 2021)

I was just wondering WTF happened...

This STYLE is damned COOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm with probably everyone here. Can we keep this style permanently? 'Cause I'm a damn sucker for ASCII styles and old scene NFOs.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Love the NFO look.
> 
> Sooo...when it's over can we keep the theme @shaunj66?


This theme sucks. It's so hard to see.


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Apr 1, 2021)

now this is really cool!


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 1, 2021)

Cool April fools, but enough gbatemp for me tonight. Not my style!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol Finally saw the login thing in full.

Anyway, maybe there should be a separated option to just change the look/theme of the avatar.


----------



## wownmnpare (Apr 1, 2021)

This is nice!


----------



## SIX10 (Apr 1, 2021)

keep it keep it keep it


----------



## Dante2405 (Apr 1, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Deleted member 549260 (Apr 1, 2021)

I love this as well. Keep it forever!


----------



## TheN00b21 (Apr 1, 2021)

lol this actually scared me a bit, best cheer up from Mario's public execution.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

Got to screenshot it before it disappeared


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 1, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> April Fools.nfo
> 
> <3
> 
> ...




Can't help but wonder how many on gbatemp are even old enough to have ever seen a board looking like this. 

If you wanted to see some titties in 1993, it was this or rent a VHS tape.


----------



## Bu2d85 (Apr 1, 2021)

Took me a minute to realize what was happening, especially since I’m always on mobile. This is pretty good.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 1, 2021)

Not gonna lie, this scared the shit out of me for a second. It's still not AFD on the US East Coast yet. Now I miss the BBSes a bit.


----------



## orangy57 (Apr 1, 2021)

lmao I love that the theme even reduces the color depth of all the pictures, my icon looks like a hellish nightmare for the day


----------



## evilone (Apr 1, 2021)

Pretty sweet Theme..  Awesome..


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 1, 2021)

evilone said:


> Pretty sweet Theme..  Awesome..


deep fried quagmire


----------



## Ricken (Apr 1, 2021)

Please please PLEASE keep this around, it's SUCH A NICE THEME


----------



## bladerx (Apr 1, 2021)

This is awesome. Nice work on the mod to the website.


----------



## MonkeyDKid (Apr 1, 2021)

neat, i almost have heart attack


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh?! I love it!


----------



## pleasehelpme2 (Apr 1, 2021)

leave this as an option, its really good!!


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## Baoulettes (Apr 1, 2021)

lmao, I might say that a nice dark mode theme you have there !
Same theme without pictures compression and that a permanent theme for me


----------



## renjiVII (Apr 1, 2021)

well this was an interesting april fools day


----------



## mrgone (Apr 1, 2021)

nice work for the styling!


----------



## wiremajik (Apr 1, 2021)

Love this theme!  lets keep it an option after April Fools!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fer a sec, y'all fooled me, thinking gbatemp got attacked by some script kiddie or what, lmao.
Nice one, ahah.
Yeah, theme is very 0ld zk00l, does remind me of them old days of being confused at them .nfo or just piracy in general, ahah.

My only complain is that full black with white text makes my eyes bleed, lol.
Maybe, just maybe, if it ain't much of an hassle, a version with a dark grey as the background color would be nice, I guess.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Apr 1, 2021)

I, too, would like this to be a theme to pick after April Fools ends. It's just too much of a waste to throw it away after a single day of use.


----------



## cool2999 (Apr 1, 2021)

Came here to say that I love this forum theme.


----------



## K3N1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Little did they realize the joke back fired and people love it 20/10


----------



## KitsuKaito (Apr 1, 2021)

I was super confused for a second but I'm loving this theme.


----------



## Frankbel (Apr 1, 2021)

This layout is awesome.


----------



## GanjiMEX (Apr 1, 2021)

old forum vibes


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2021)

thank god i could change it back


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol I thought my CPU was hacked for a sec...


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 1, 2021)

My avatar looks at home in this theme. Since I mostly browse the retro sections this would be great to keep as an option after today.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2021)

10/10 NFOtemp.


----------



## Stepperer (Apr 1, 2021)

OH PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE CAN WE KEEP IT????


----------



## omega man (Apr 1, 2021)

Amazing flashblack.


----------



## putamierda (Apr 1, 2021)

Just wanted to also congratulate all the people who did this theme, it is absolutely glorious!


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 1, 2021)

I really really really appreciate the new theme, though it sadly reminds me how old I am!!!


----------



## depaul (Apr 1, 2021)

I love this theme. Nice surprise from GBATemp! It reminds me of the days computer users were smart and genius!

I took screenshots to memorize the beautiful theme!


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## TastifulBurger (Apr 1, 2021)

Welcome to the olden days of the wild west internet. Get that modem plugged in and wait a bit until you're connected! Don't forget to check if you've got mail.

I thought I may have found a way to outsmart the system by having my boy be rendered in 256 colors with dithering but he now looks more evil!

Edit: It took me some time to adjust but now my boy works in _both_ the MS-DOS and GBATemp theme! Now I would say I outsmarted the compression!


----------



## ChompetteBites (Apr 1, 2021)

I thought the site got hacked at first LOL

Big thumbs up to whomever put in the work on this awesome theme


----------



## misterion (Apr 1, 2021)

I absolutely love it !


----------



## Valery0p (Apr 1, 2021)

Does this board support a 9600 bauds connection? I just got myself a new hayes smartmodem

Happy April's fools


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2021)

I honestly couldn’t navigate for shit, ngl. :/ I am glad I was able to switch back because I didn’t want to wait until tomorrow to be able to enjoy the Temp again.


----------



## Naendow (Apr 1, 2021)

Guys, please give us the ability to use this theme forever. I love this!


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

It's the entire asthetic that makes it so great, the BBS feel, low Res images, the font.
The joke might be on us but I genuinely like it as a theme.

I was browsing mid swap over got a little confused but instantly knew.

Also some of the reviews are excellent I got to admit it's a very goodapril fools effort.


----------



## Andy2001 (Apr 1, 2021)

We need to keep it as an option!


----------



## averne (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm really loving this theme, hope it can stay a permanent option!


----------



## destrodark28 (Apr 1, 2021)

Love the theme lol awesome April fools


----------



## Danska101 (Apr 1, 2021)

I chose the wrong day to join this site - I thought that was just how the place looked! All back to normal now, though I'd love to see it as a permanent option.


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Apr 1, 2021)

sUPPLIERS.....: 3 Italian dudes

that line just makes it even better


----------



## mrgone (Apr 1, 2021)

the ascii i really like , but the colors need change.
some things just vanish.
how about keep the ascii, but make the colors blue/cyan (the classic norton commander color scheme)


----------



## Hambrew (Apr 1, 2021)

lol my pfp is now officially CGA


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 1, 2021)

I love the theme, bar the picture changes.
After today, make it available to Omega level patrons.


----------



## aaro_mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I honestly thought GBAtemp and my account was hacked... wicked nice theme guys


----------



## otakuloser (Apr 1, 2021)

No joke here, I unironically and unabashedly love this theme! If you could keep it around permanently, or better yet, create a modern looking, high-contrast, minimalistic, black-out theme, that would be awesome. 
  Don't get me wrong, I like this forum. It's very educational & useful (if  also more than a bit disorganized, and filled with badly maintained threads... I'll shut up about that for now. ); But this theme, imho, is a huge improvement over the "pastel puke" that this site, and many others have gravitated towards over the last half decade, or so.


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Apr 1, 2021)

i just noticed the loading screen and it just makes this even better


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 1, 2021)

Please keep the nfo theme as optional! It's a great timetravelling experience!


----------



## .personified (Apr 1, 2021)

I almost had a heart attack! This is amazing, great job!


----------



## SodaSoba (Apr 1, 2021)

Man oh man nostalgia overload, nice work


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 1, 2021)

10/10 I would keep this forever!
Great work, amazing animation, lots of nostalgia.


----------



## Angely (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol, I thought I stumbled on a retro digital pirate's hideout.  I admit I secretly  started to sweat there & yet I also felt exited at the same time. Now I'm giggling & laughing like a mad woman after realizing it 1st April again.


----------



## Azael_inf (Apr 1, 2021)

I like how it just doesn't work for certain avatars, otherwise this is preferable.


----------



## bubolechka (Apr 1, 2021)

This looks AMAZING ! It's not only about nostalgia - it's just really, REALLY good made. Please, leave it as an alternative option.


----------



## simsimsim (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know how anyone can even browse the site with this theme. I had to do a google search "gbatemp April Fools" to get here because browsing the site is nothing short of painful.

Good for you if you like it, and congrats if they keep this as an option if you want to keep using it, but please don't ask for this to be made permanent because not everyone is a fan of this look.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 2, 2021)

It looks like (for now) that the new theme remains as an option. But all users have been automatically switched back to the normal style now that it's April 2nd. The site default won't be the new style so I have no issues with it remaining as an option for those who want it. It doesn't interfere with those that don't like the style so there's no problem here.


----------



## mistamontiel (Apr 3, 2021)

*t33h33*

AYY wsup my main BF1942 man Apache!!


----------



## bornn (Apr 5, 2021)

definitely the best one


----------

